# Phil Everly died



## rkunsaw (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ly-everly-brothers-fame-dies-at-74-wife-says/

The Everly brothers had some of the best songs of the 50s


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, heard that earlier, and got a bit sad.  They had some great songs, can't think of one I didn't like. 
They've been playing a few on the radio ' in memorium' so that's nice that they're remembered.

Thanks for the music.  RIP


----------



## Michael. (Jan 4, 2014)

It is on every news channel over here in the UK.

They recorded some great songs.

Another gifted person lost to the world but his songs live on.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2014)

Complications from COPD. Loved to listen to their songs. They were on a lot of variety shows and seems to me they had their own show for a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2014)

Sad to lose another wonderful singer of our day, loved their music...brings back some good memories. :sentimental:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 4, 2014)

"Green Day front man and Grammy Award winning artist Billie Joe Armstrong and Grammy Award winning singer and songwriter Norah Jones team up for "foreverly", an unforgettable collection inspired by "Songs Our Daddy Taught Us", an album of traditional Americana songs reinterpreted, recorded and released by The Everly Brothers in 1958."

http://billiejoeandnorah.com


----------

